# To fertilize or not to fertilize



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi All,

Looking for some advice on whether or not I should throw down some fertilizer.

Last week I put down prodiamine on about 80% of my lawn. I do still have weed problems and have been treating with WBG. I seem to be slowly making progress with the weeds.

The remaining 20% has young grass and I have not been able to apply any weed killer yet. I didn't put any PreM down here. The weeds in these areas are out of control.

Will it do be more harm than good to put down some Nitrogen on either of these areas?

No soil test yet but will ship one off shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Might as well wait for soil test results to return to know exactly what Fert to put down.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

When asking questions like this I would say VALawnNoob is correct. soil test first. after which figure out the following:

1) what Temperature region are you 
2) what type of grass do you have or have you seeded
3) what type of weeds are you dealing with? (crabgrass, quack grass, daligrass, nutsedge, etc)
4) what are your current temperatures like and forecasted?

a PreEm game will help you long term. especially if you know when to get it down and watered in before the bad stuff germinates. I personally use Tenacity/Mesotrione. Makes a huge difference before the season ramps up. But that works for my here in the south Okanagan BC Canada.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

My university of MO test didn't give me any stats for N in my soil... the report told me to apply 1 lb per 1k nitrogen. So in my opinion, you go wrong with a shot of nitrogen at this point.... If there was no fertilizer treatment last fall, or if you don't know what it was, I'd go with a low P lawn fert like a 32-0-8 or something similar. If you lawn is really 10k sq ft, you probably don't want to mess with any fert that has a low % N or you'll have to by multiple bags.

When you get the soil test back, you'll have a chance to adjust pH and other elements as needed. It's pretty easy to throw down more P or K if you need to, but being late on the N going into summer is no bueno. In Northern NJ you're probably in the middle of spring which is when you want to feed some N and K before going into summer.

Of course.... this is a strange spring for most of us... running about 10 degrees cooler than normal for most of the USA. So maybe you'll have an extra week or two to get down that end if summer get's off to a later start.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

johnklein25 said:


> Of course.... this is a strange spring for most of us... running about 10 degrees cooler than normal for most of the USA. So maybe you'll have an extra week or two to get down that end if summer get's off to a later start.


Grand solar minimum. Nothing strange about it. Expect 30 more years of this being representative, minimum.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@johnklein25 nitrogen moved quickly through the soil, therefore soil labs do not test for N levels.

My advice is very simple: if your grass looks like it needs nitrogen, give it nitrogen. Don't over think it.

Soil tests are not an absolute necessity. This was the first year I did one. Only because I moved and wanted to know show well this lawn was cared for.

So get a test done. Or don't. Not getting one isn't going to be detrimental.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Harts said:


> My advice is very simple: if your grass looks like it needs nitrogen, give it nitrogen. Don't over think it.


I love this advice. I'm putting down N when it looks like I need it. I did soil tests but that doesn't help with N. I went a full pound per K on my last app.

Between upping my N game and mowing twice a week vs. once and my new KBG is filling in better than I could've imagined.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I'll fertilize in a few days and also just received my soil probe so will get a soil test out soon too to see where else I may be deficient.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I love the spring. Crappy pics, but with copious N and a few other goodies, this is what a month has done...


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Great progress, congratulations on a great start. I am like you, if the grass looks weak or hungry ( not to be confused with thirsty) I tend to add more fertilizer. I have a dislike for thin or bare spots so I encourage growth. I have had good success by applying a lighter coating of fertilizer and applying it more often. I alternate between granular and foliar depending on forecast for rain and or high temps. This year I introduced Humic Acid and Iron and my bare spots filled in quite nicely. I know the professionals and more experienced lawn care guys here will all preach about getting a soil test ( and I know they are probably correct) but I have 1.5 acres on top of clay and back fill and some black earth and I am certain it's not evenly spread out, so a soil test may not accurately reflect the entire lawn. I have used big box store fertilizer, Ag store fertilizer, Site One ( Lesco) depending on catching a sale or convenience. I usually spoon feed during the hotter season and increase the rates in the fall. Not scientific by any means, just common sense. My lawn looks as good as or better than any neighbor in the subdivision and most of them use a lawn service. Read the labels, research, and have patience.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

Harts said:


> My advice is very simple: if your grass looks like it needs nitrogen, give it nitrogen. Don't over think it.


This.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

AndyS said:


> I love the spring. Crappy pics, but with copious N and a few other goodies, this is what a month has done...


Looks great.

Define "copious N"? One pound once this spring or?


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Define "copious N"? One pound once this spring or?


Thanks much @Lawn Noob

Still plenty of fill-in needed, but the KBG is getting there quickly.

'Copious' for me in the Midwest is 4 apps so far (in pounds per K):

0.6 through a 12-12-12
0.2 AMS
0.2 AMS
1.0 though a Lesco blend (partially stabilized & poly coated)

So 2 pounds in about 6 weeks? I should check my calendar...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

AndyS said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great.
> ...


Love it! Push that new KBG. I know another member who did 1lb N weekly for 4 weeks on his new KBG. Grass looks great


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

AndyS said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great.
> ...


Actually, the Lesco app was applied 2 weeks ago, so I guess that was 2 pounds in 4 weeks!


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Harts said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Noob said:
> ...


Thanks @Harts !

I'm learning from the best! I can't count the number of posts of yours I've learned from in the last 8 months or so... It's dozens at least :thumbup:


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Can you add N after a spring overseed? Not sure I can do pre-m as I'm still 30+ days until I reach 60 after seeding.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

1028mountain said:


> Can you add N after a spring overseed? Not sure I can do pre-m as I'm still 30+ days until I reach 60 after seeding.


You can spoon feed N once it's germinated.

Lawn care doesn't have to be as regimented and strict as we can sometimes make it out to be.

Pre M can go down 60 days after germination. Not seed down.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@AndyS glad to help. :thumbup:


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

So I had to wait a bit to fert since I did a liquid aeration app (which has already noticeably helped). If I follow the label on the liquid aeration I can fertilize on Monday at the earliest.

My upcoming weather is hot (see below), and with little rain. Soil temp is still sub-70. I haven't put down any fert this year and the lawn definitely needs it. Does anyone think fertilizing at this point would do more harm than good? I would throw it down Monday or Tuesday evening when the weather is cooler and there is no dew on the grass.

https://darksky.net/forecast/40.784,-74.3986/us12/en


----------

